
Age – A simple file encryption tool and format - angrygoat
https://docs.google.com/document/d/11yHom20CrsuX8KQJXBBw04s80Unjv8zCg_A7sPAX_9Y/view#
======
Bystroushaak
Its nice and all, but so far it seems like a list of wishes than anything
else.

